# Happy Birthday Eldritch_Horror!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope this was a terrific Birthday Jeremy!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy B-Day.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, El, and many more!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happybirthday EH


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jeremy~ I hope you had a great day!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday EH!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a great birthday Jeremy!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Dude, you deserve one of the best birthdays, old fart or not you're still a wicked dude! Have some crystal head for me! haha HAPPY BIRTHDAY :jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Eldritch_Horror!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy birthday EH!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy BDay!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, EH!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!! (Last one before you "tie the knot" - hope you thoroughly enjoyed yourself).


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you all! Aside from fighting a bad headache, it wasn't a bad day.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday Jeremy!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday dear Jeremy!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------

